# Reptile City.....Jungle Surprise



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

1st time at the pics thing!...hell i hope it works!!

visited Jason & Michel at Reptile City on Saturday....
after yabbering Jason showed my friend & i a most surprising little package

Jason will be explaining all about this beautiful snake as im still on "L Plates"..lol
i do know it is a Jungle Python...but because i was sooo gob smacked much of the details didnt sink in

thankyou Jason & Michel.....my pleasure


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Smellie (Jul 20, 2008)

They're very beautiful snakes


----------



## sockbat (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice one D/L it worked ... I see what you mean about the snake with white dots....WOW


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 20, 2008)

you sure thats a jungle looks more diamondish kinda besides some of the markings


----------



## gman78 (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful little fella
Great pattern


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

no...Jason was just as surprised he said.....it is a Jungle
but will have to wait for him to answer any questions about it 
he said he would find the thread & cover details... they are great blokes!


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 20, 2008)

Pking i would definately say that if Jason and Michel say its a jungle its a jungle lol they know their stuff and their reptiles that they have there very well!

DL gorgeous lil snake you have in your hands there! Don't you love when you go for a look and walk out with a snake lol 

I'm sure J and M will fill you in on everything you need to know they are extremely helpful, gosh we have even contacted them out of hours and they have been great.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

not my hands ...too hairy!..lol
thats Jason!..lmao

oh sorry....my girlfriend took the happy snaps...
she is fabulous with the camera!


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 20, 2008)

yea well if they got a good rep then what you know a jungle with spots lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

the blokes are incredibly knowledgeable..helpful
yes the have the best reputation...all round great blokes 
& quality reptiles to boot!


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL i sort of figured they weren't your hands but thought you might of bought it, if not do you know if it is for sale? lol Pity they're closed on mondays 

Quality of reptiles definately agree actually everything you have written above i agree with these guys really know what they are talking about and don't sell you crap, their after service is excellent, and i could go on and on but i reckon anyone who has been in there and seen them and their set up knows that anyway.


----------



## Danni (Jul 20, 2008)

i to think theses guys are great, bought my first MD Wednesday night (after hours) the poor things ... but so very helpful. 
I havent worked out tho which one is Jason and which one is Michel?


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 20, 2008)

Michel is the shorter one and Jason is obviously the toher 

hehe good to know we aren't the only ones that buys snakes after hours lol


----------



## Danni (Jul 20, 2008)

lol thanks for that... yeh and i ring and bother them all the time with stupid questions like how do i feed my snake when its up the tree ...( now dont be tough on me , after all it will be my first time ) lol
Danni


----------



## Smellie (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish we had a shop like this is Sydney (atleast I don't think we do haha)...they sound like really awesome people and very reputable (excuse bad spelling)


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 20, 2008)

JASON MICHAEL


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 21, 2008)

im bumping to show of the Jungle Python hatching at Reptile City...!


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 21, 2008)

They are both top guys, best service!

Always willing to help and answer questions.





Mrs I

xxx


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jul 21, 2008)

Crazy, as others said, it looks diamondish... Pics of parents? I'm interested to see what paterns made that thing!


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 21, 2008)

jungle, where? I dont see one.


----------



## vinspa (Jul 21, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> jungle, where? I dont see one.



that's what i was thinking


----------



## missllama (Jul 21, 2008)

that jungle looks gorgeous cant belive it! thanks for posting the pics up dragon lady ur one lucky girl being able to go see it


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 22, 2008)

yes ..im not the oly one that jumps....eh Jason!..lmao


----------



## ezekiel86 (Jul 22, 2008)

haha nice i bought my last darwin female from the to guys and damnn she is one healthy and good looking snake ..colours r amazing..he was on a 2 year waiting list from a guy named David Reed who is ment to get some of the best coloured darwins goin around! totally agree they run a amazing shop n service!


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 22, 2008)

all you doubters it wouldnt be diamondish as they dont and wont make mutts or sell them.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 22, 2008)

pffft, "pet shop" quality hybrid.


----------



## mungus (Jul 22, 2008)

Mate,..............lol
That's a jungle cross intergrade/diamond.
Sorry to burst your bubble.
Hybrid !!!


----------



## phatt01 (Jul 22, 2008)

Pet shops pfft..........


----------



## beeman (Jul 22, 2008)

Have to agree with Code Red and Mungus


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 22, 2008)

Coastal


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jul 22, 2008)

This reminds me of that commercial " I can't believe it's butter" or was it margarine??
Would love to see pics of the parents, No offence but it does screams hybrid...........


Leigh


----------



## euphorion (Jul 22, 2008)

:lol:


Jungletrans said:


> Coastal


----------



## boris (Jul 22, 2008)

nice jungles should be grate later when it full colours up go jungles


----------



## NSavage (Jul 22, 2008)

My Girlfriend (who knows very little about snakes) took one look at it and said it was a Diamond Python. When I said it was supposedly a Jungle she laughed. 

I'd put my money on the parents being 'unavailable for viewing' and 'no pics available'. Of course anyone could post pics of any jungles and claim they were the parents.

Sorry but it looks like a hybrid to me as well.


----------



## mungus (Jul 22, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> no...Jason was just as surprised he said.....it is a Jungle
> but will have to wait for him to answer any questions about it
> he said he would find the thread & cover details... they are great blokes!



I'm still waiting for them to " find and cover this thread "
It should prove very interesting reading.
Lets hope they find it soon hey


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 22, 2008)

might take a while, they dont get on here very often, but they will eventually, patience is a virtue!


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 22, 2008)

Spoke to the boys today, told them about the thread, they will find it eventually.


----------



## NSavage (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not going to hold my breath might asphyxiate. The parents must have some weird markings.....

as must the parents of the parents (at the least).....

and quite possibly also.....

the parents, and the parents of the parents of the parents of the parents.....

I wonder how many of these remarkable one-off jungles <cough hybrids cough> are available?

Does anyone on this site know anything about the possibility of a jungle (one of the parents may have come from further south and may have strange diamondy patterns on it) getting DPS? :lol:


----------



## NSavage (Jul 22, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> might take a while, they dont get on here very often, but they will eventually, patience is a virtue!


 
Is it going to take as long as it's taken for them to put their website back up?


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 22, 2008)

yes the blokes are busy...lol

Jason or Michel...will tell all....
yes are true Jungles!


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 22, 2008)

They have a new website just hasnt been directed to their web address yet.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 22, 2008)

yes i know...tad stressful for them

hopefully they will be on tonight!..lol


----------



## NSavage (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry I've been a bit harsh. I still find it very hard to believe that it's a pure Jungle though.

I do have to say that I have met the guys before and yes they are fantastic and they do knolw their stuff (You might think I'm nuts though coz i do go down to Prospect and listen and take notice of what the guy has to say and I think he knows his stuff too). Every time I've been down there they haven't hesitated to offer to take any animal out and have always given me any advice that I need. I don't take them to as the type of guys who would breed a hybrid either. So sorry if I offended anyone. I am keen to find out more about them before I believe that it's a pure jungle though.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 22, 2008)

when Jason said i could do the thread....i laughed
me & pics...lmao!

but will be glad when he explains all
not for me to say....& ide probably stuff the details up!...lmao!


----------



## Danni (Jul 22, 2008)

i'm gonna have to pop down and have a look at this Jungle, i saw one of Jason the other night and he was just gorgeous. errrrr the jungle that is lol.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

yay...glad you found it... hope you are happy with the pics!


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Guys
Sorry I havent been posting for a while, our shop is so busy & we cant keep up!

Some of you guys make me laught!:lol:
I would have said it was a Jungle cross aswell if I had seen it posted on here.
It does look that way!
But It was bred but 2 Jungles origanating from Mark Sim. (black & Golds)
If you do a search on this web site for ReptileCity you will find that Im totaly against cross Breeding Mungrels!!

All my breedings are of pure forms, most even to locality!
We are NOT a pet shop!
We are a REPTILE shop only.

Does a Pet shop have a breeding area & Incubating room & breed 15 species?

We breed:
Tanami Womas
SA Womas
Qld Black-Headed pythons
Bredli Hypo & Classic form
Coastals
B & Gold Jungles
SA Murray Darlings
SA stimsoni
Patterned & Patternless childreni
Maculosus 
Mertins Water monitors
Kimberly Rock monitor
WA Ackies
Trippy Eastern Blueys
Red & Yellow Inland Beardies

I wish I had the time to breed other species!

Im not sure I want to put up a picture of my Hypo Bredli that is sheding lighter & lighter every shed.
Some will call it an albino Olive cross Ant hill python, lol:shock:

Any one can come to see us to make up your own mind.
Frankly I find some comments funny as Im so against cross breeding.

I am single & 35 is not to old for me!
Im 36 as of 20th July.

Jason


----------



## richardsc (Jul 23, 2008)

hi jason,the set up looks great,love the incubatin room,wish we had shops like that more over here,keeo up the great work,i must get some of those wa red ackies off you


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Jason,

Thanks for your reply and pics of your set-up.

If you read this thread you will realise that a few members requested to see pics of the parents that produced this animal in question.

Posting pics of your set-up and dropping name of where you got your breeders from means NIL.(not being ungrateful)

No offense, Just really CURIOUS to see the parents, seen a few jungles in my herping days and this one is just really different( I'm sure a few would agree)

Leigh


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

Yay...finally 
thanks Ja....appreciated!.....yes you do blush easy...lmao

take it the you 2 blokes have built a incredible reputation & business
that has always had quality!
& you both blush.....:shock:

anytime d/l

yes their set ups are outstanding!...attention to detail
always to help anyone
hats off to them !


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 23, 2008)

moreliainsanity said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and pics of your set-up.
> 
> ...




Leigh why is it so important to see pictures of the parents? Did you notice the time Jason posted? 3am do you think he might have pictures of the parents on his computer? They are bloody busy guys and i doubt they have pictures on their computer of every snake they own or buy to just add to the post.

Jason thanks for coming in and posting, we know how against cross breeding snakes you are, looks like you have a beautiful jungle in your hands! 

WOW the incubation and hatchling room looks great now that its finished!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

never finshed ...lmao
cant wait for the extentions to be completed....woowsers!


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 23, 2008)

Jasons comment

We are NOT a pet shop!
We are a REPTILE shop only.

It is also their life, cmon how many people admire what these two guys have made for themselves.

And they continue to grow and expand.. both top guys with great ambition.

Keep up the fantastic work.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Danni (Jul 23, 2008)

hey dragon lady and bubba, would be nice to meet you guys, would you both consider meeting at RC one weekend? 
uno to put a name to a face so to speak?
Danni


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

pm sent ....thats sweet!..lol


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah i'd be up for a meet, just not on a saturday as i know Jason and Michael are busy on saturdays with feeding.

Mrs L you are right it is their life, they put everything into what they do, most nights they are up to all sorts of hours still working away then wake in the morning to open shop.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 23, 2008)

Im lucky i live 5 minutes away and spend too much time in there, lol..


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 23, 2008)

lol Mrs L we're the same, live pretty close 5min drive 15minute walk away so even when we haven't had a car we have still get there for a looksie.

Damien went there this morning for vermiculite and all i have heard about is how nice the jungle is, and how different the Bredli is.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I happen to live almost 3 hours away from these guys and its a damn pain in the.......... neck.. Lol

I have seen their breeding facility first hand and it is the best. Top quality everything, keep up the great work guys!!!

I'm still waiting for that job offer Jason haha!


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 23, 2008)

Get in line Rocket, lmao.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 23, 2008)

Been in the line longer than you Mrs I hahaha


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 23, 2008)

lol Yes Rocket i think there is a very big line of people waiting for job offers lol


----------



## Danni (Jul 23, 2008)

ok, cool, i guess if i happen to know when im going down next then i will post, you guys could do the same and if we are free then we get say hello, if not no biggie, its just a thought


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 23, 2008)

We just got back from there and omg their hypo Bredli is gorgeous.

I don't think i have seen a picture anyone else has posted that looks as good as this one! 

The jungle is very different looking to normal jungles and i can see some gorgeous babies coming from it in the future, though it does look slightly different in person then it does in the pictures.


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jul 23, 2008)

bubbaloush said:


> Leigh why is it so important to see pictures of the parents? Did you notice the time Jason posted? 3am do you think he might have pictures of the parents on his computer? They are bloody busy guys and i doubt they have pictures on their computer of every snake they own or buy to just add to the post.
> 
> Jason thanks for coming in and posting, we know how against cross breeding snakes you are, looks like you have a beautiful jungle in your hands!
> 
> WOW the incubation and hatchling room looks great now that its finished!


 
hi hubbabaganoush Soryy I did not notice the time of post as i was just waiting for pics of parents as I was CURIOUS to see what sort of parents pump this odd looking jungle, Does it bother you that I'm CURIOUS???? Sorry if it does But still want to see some pics when Jason have some free time

Leigh:|


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha i wonder how many people are going in there to look at this particular jungle..


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 23, 2008)

moreliainsanity said:


> hi hubbabaganoush Soryy I did not notice the time of post as i was just waiting for pics of parents as I was CURIOUS to see what sort of parents pump this odd looking jungle, Does it bother you that I'm CURIOUS???? Sorry if it does But still want to see some pics when Jason have some free time
> 
> Leigh:|




Actually Leigh my name is bubbaloush, and no it doesn't bother me that you are curious, but what bothers me is so many other people post their odd pattern snakes and nothing ever gets said, dragon lady posted an odd marked snake that Reptile City has and no one believe its is actually a jungle, people are rudely calling them a pet shop and saying its nothing but a pet shop mongrel, saying its a coastal or diamondish, its absolutely stupid, Jason and Michel are totally against mongrel/hybrids and they prefer to not even cross localities so its a bit of a slap in their face of the hard work they have put in getting the snakes they have to read all this crap, didn't your mother ever tell you if you have nothing nice to say not to say it at all?


----------



## NSavage (Jul 23, 2008)

Reptile City said:


> Im 36 as of 20th July.


 
Same day as mine! My already high opinion of the man just got higher!


----------



## mick_304 (Jul 23, 2008)

First off nice setup i wish i had the money to do something like that. Not to be offend anyone but that jungle isn't in my opinion a nice looking jungle anyway, but i would still be interested to see what kind of odd parents throw patterns like this.


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jul 23, 2008)

didn't your mother ever tell you if you have nothing nice to say not to say it at all?[/quote]

Can you point me out what I said that is not nice???? Fill me in
and my post is directed to jason not you but you ask me a question that then I answered.
Did'nt your mum tell you not to butt in if you were not ask the question??? MMMM

Have a good day!!!

To stay on the topic when Jason gets a free time to post pics of the parents please.
Sorry to some that get to read this rubbish rants.

Leigh


----------



## richardsc (Jul 23, 2008)

jungles color up with age,so that could turn out to be a stunner,everyone has different tastes,also jason didnt say he hatched it did he,if not,he may not have pics of the adults,but he knows what he has,so im sure he doesnt mind what people think,alot of reptiles throw out odd appearing juvies every now and then


----------



## mungus (Jul 23, 2008)

bubbaloush said:


> Leigh why is it so important to see pictures of the parents? Did you notice the time Jason posted? 3am do you think he might have pictures of the parents on his computer? They are bloody busy guys and i doubt they have pictures on their computer of every snake they own or buy to just add to the post.
> 
> Jason thanks for coming in and posting, we know how against cross breeding snakes you are, looks like you have a beautiful jungle in your hands!
> 
> WOW the incubation and hatchling room looks great now that its finished!



Sorry, but viewing parents or photo's of them are a must.
Dont give a rats **** how many snake's you've got.


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tiny little things lol


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 23, 2008)

The people who don't believe the animal in question is a jungle need to get out a bit and see the variation you get in jungles including their patterns and colours.How many of the doubters have seen more than a handful of jungles in the flesh?

I know I've bred spotted jungles just like that one most likely the same line or locality.Looks like a Krauss jungle to me and there was another thread saying an add on herp mtrader was a hybrid....the person saying this should also get ou a bit and checkout the variety in jungles.The one in the add looks like a typical Palmerston and even looks very very similar to the founder male of a specific line of one of the best lines of jungles in the hobby.Some people are too quick to judge or haven't had the chance to see how variable jungles are,their patterns and colours are never ending!!!


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 24, 2008)

mungus said:


> Sorry, but viewing parents or photo's of them are a must.
> Dont give a rats **** how many snake's you've got.



Mungus ever thought Jason has seen the parents? Just doesn't have photos of them at his beck an call to show to any tom dick or harry?

richardsc i'm sure next time Jason is on he can share as much info as he wants with how this snake came into his possession

Browns well said so many people commenting with no idea or without having seen this jungle in person to know how it actually looks, and believe me it is an absolute stunner!

Anyway enough said by me as this topic just gives me the *****s since i know how against mongrels/hybrids these guys are, not to mention hybrids are illegal to breed in SA.


----------



## callith (Jul 24, 2008)

Ive seen heaps of jungles with similar patternings


----------



## richardsc (Jul 24, 2008)

how does someone showing a pic of someones jungle end in a hybrid stoush,sheesh,back on topic guys,there was never a question asking is this a jungle,as has been said,jungles are highly variable,not just black and golds,also jasons is young,they develop color with age to,lovely jungle jason ( ;


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you then NSavage!!

This Jungles history for all to know.
Its the truth but belive what you want.

I bought a heap of Jungles from a GREAT & RESPECTED breeder "Mark Sim".
I sold a Juvenile pair to some local customers.
This is there only pair of pythons they have!
When they were of breeding age Michel & I ran them through the breeding process, last breeding season.
Telling them temps, introducing male, timmings, bla bla bla.
The Jungles then bred & produced 16 eggs as there first clutch.
They brought the eggs in to us to incubate & hatch.
Most was infertile when laid but we managed to hatch 6 healthy bubs.
5 was typical looking jungles 1 was the weirdo pictured.
I got to pick 2 for teaching them how to breed & incubating them.

I have not any pictures of the parents to show you as I dont have the pythons here.
I sold them the jungles in the first place & have seen them brought in the shop for health checks.
They look like standard Black & gold Jungles.
Nature throws out differant variations in all species every now & again, this was one off them!

Everyone happy?:lol: I AM

Now for my Albino Olive CROSS Ant Hill Python.

This Bredli was sold to me as a Hypo from Roy Pails, A Pet Shop...lol:shock:
Roy has been breeding for 30 plus years & is a top fella!

This male 3 year old seems to be losing its color with every shed.
The pic does no justice to seeing it in the flesh.

Also a couple of pics of our Reptile Shop & the Boss at the counter.
1 Tip for people who bring there dogs to work DONT FEED THEM MEATY BONES! 

I can only get on late at night as we work late most nights.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 24, 2008)

Jason that Olive/Anthill hybrid is lovely though the second picture doesn't do it justice from what we saw today the first picture is more like its colours then the second, none the less a lovely different looking Olive/Anthill hybrid!


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 24, 2008)

Reptile City said:


> Happy Birthday to you then NSavage!!
> 
> This Jungles history for all to know.
> Its the truth but belive what you want.
> ...


 
Well there you go, neither you or Mark Sim bred those supposed jungles and you are going on the word of one of your local customers. They could be anything...


----------



## mick_304 (Jul 24, 2008)

the only thing i have a problem with is that it looks like an atherton black and brown/gold but has white under its belly like a diamond that is why i would like to see the parents.


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats Fine!


Jason


----------



## richardsc (Jul 25, 2008)

nice albino,but in the second pic,where does one get one of those climbing features,and do they only come in blonde,lol

the reptile shop looks awsome jason,im very impressed,im trying to picture an anthill python mating an olive,vice versa is even a funnyer image,haha


----------



## Vixen (Jul 25, 2008)

Reptile City said:


> Happy Birthday to you then NSavage!!
> 
> This Jungles history for all to know.
> Its the truth but belive what you want.
> ...


 
Holy crap id have a field day in a store like that..


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Richard
Yeah it would be a funny site..lol
The second pic is our helper Jess, she is awsome.
The first pic is the same bredli that Jess is holding.


VixenBabe Its a bit of a drive from Qld..lol

CodeRed The customers the Jungle came from are friends. 
I have been to there house.
They do not have any other pythons
I should have taken a pic off them when they were still in the incubating container.
If I had any inkling to the jungle being crossed I wouldnt have wanted any of there juvs.
I would also NOT have helped them breed & then incubate for them.

CodeRed Do you CrossBreed?

Jason


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 25, 2008)

wow! amazing reptile shop! like a holiday house for all reptile keepers.
The bredli is kick ***.=)
well done


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 25, 2008)

Reptile City said:


> CodeRed The customers the Jungle came from are friends.
> I have been to there house.
> They do not have any other pythons
> I should have taken a pic off them when they were still in the incubating container.
> ...


 
Hi Jason,

I understand what you are saying, and belive that you believe it to be a pure jungle. But that isnt enough to convince me. Pics of the parents might  As you would have already encountered by owning reptile shop, a lot of people try to offload their worst snakes and mistakes through pet shops. So to me its far more believable that the snake is a cross.

Oh, and no I do not cross breed and never will.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 25, 2008)

what jungle are we talking about here ? I never saw no jungle pics !


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jul 25, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I understand what you are saying, and belive that you believe it to be a pure jungle. But that isnt enough to convince me. Pics of the parents might  As you would have already encountered by owning reptile shop, a lot of people try to offload their worst snakes and mistakes through pet shops. So to me its far more believable that the snake is a cross.
> 
> Oh, and no I do not cross breed and never will.


 
You think that there are never any forms of throw backs? you must not know very much indeed!, It may not happen all the time but it does happen. For instance i posted a pic on here of a wild Carpet that came through my work. Everyone had an opinion of it and nearly all were different!, truth is it looked to be some form of cross breed or a weired looking coastal throw back AND THATS A WILD SNAKE so please do some research on the subject then come back! And as for the "off loading of the worst snakes" comment sounds like you know first hand about it! to me there is no such thing as a WORST SNAKE!
have a nice day!
Nat
PS - reptile city was extremely helpful when we were down there in January, so thanks!!:lol:

ohh and CodeRed you may want to try the spell check next time


----------



## Hetty (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm with CodeRed. I think the 'Jungle Surprise' here is that the snake isn't actually a jungle :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 25, 2008)

Hetty said:


> I'm with CodeRed. I think the 'Jungle Surprise' here is that the snake isn't actually a jungle :lol:


 
Well, pics of the parents will confirm whether its a weird looking jungle or some cross 


Oh, bundy-zit, you should check your own spelling too


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jul 25, 2008)

I was Actually Surprised not to see a Jungle in this thread
O.K. No pics of the parents and obviously not going to happen,
Whatabout a better pics of the actual snake in question, Lets have a closer look.
Just a suggestion Of course!!!!


Leigh


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 25, 2008)

Knowing how against in-breeding the boys at Reptile City are, do you honestly think they would let someone take a picture of this snake and then post it on here if it was anything less than a Jungle !!

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 25, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> Well, pics of the parents will confirm whether its a weird looking jungle or some cross
> 
> 
> Oh, bundy-zit, you should check your own spelling too



Many crosses look exactly like one species or another. Many of the jungle lines both here and in the USA have been crossed with Diamonds to enhance the yellow (not that it's always effective), and many of the 'classic' looking jungles are crosses. It has been going on for well over 10 years, probably 20. In the USA particularly it used to be very common to sell Diamond x Coastals as pure Jungles, and to a lesser extent this still happens.

When you have crosses over that period of time you never know what you might get. There are lots of pairs of Anteresia around which look exactly like one taxon (Children's, Stimson's or Spotteds) and produce babies every season which look like all three, plus obvious hybrids, all from the same clutches.

Having said that, you can certainly get unusual looking pure animals. The only way you'll know for sure is with the history information of the animal. This doesn't mean "Yeah, the guy who bought the parents said they were pure Jungles", it means knowing the history right back to wild collection, which is now pretty rare. Otherwise you're trusting unknown reptile keepers, which is even less reliable than trusting known reptile keepers, which is usually pretty tricky.

I don't know anything about the history of the Carpet in question and I'm not making any statement about it! :lol:


----------



## ad (Jul 25, 2008)

Isnt it great what the hybrid scene we 'have to have' is creating.
People's reputations put under the spotlight, a wierd jungle or a hybrid?
I severly doubt Jason would ok the thread and pics if he has any doubt that it is not a pure Jungle.
I can also see why it is being called a hybrid, but I trust Jason's word and wish him luck with Jungle.
Some (better quality) update pics would be good as she matures,

btw Great setup Jason, very impressive looking store.
Cheer
Ad


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 25, 2008)

Most people that know Jason and Michel trust their word on all matters !

Two of the most honest, trustworthy and friendly people i have met in a long time.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 26, 2008)

i am just stoked to be able to do th thread for them

100% trustworthy....100% quality.....
thanks Ja

this started with talking about your MurrayDarlings..which i still want & will get !...lmao


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 26, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> Most people that know Jason and Michel trust their word on all matters !
> 
> Two of the most honest, trustworthy and friendly people i have met in a long time.
> 
> ...



Totally agree, and they go out of their way to help another reptile lover out, they are so down to earth aswell, and their whole set up and the after service is just excellent, they don't even mind if you bring your snake in for a health check, or ask stupid questions, but hey any question not asked is stupid lol

These guys are totally against cross breeding, and like Mrs I and ad have said if they say its 100% Jungle they have shown no reason not to believe them, why would they even allow dragon lady to start this thread if it was a hybrid since anyone that knows them knows they are against them fullspot


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 26, 2008)

hmmm.. reckon they blokes are blushing!

Ja ...tell the piercing lips story eh!


----------



## Minka (Jul 26, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> *You think that there are never any forms of throw backs? you must not know very much indeed!*, It may not happen all the time but it does happen. For instance i posted a pic on here of a wild Carpet that came through my work. Everyone had an opinion of it and nearly all were different!, truth is it looked to be some form of cross breed or a weired looking coastal throw back AND THATS A WILD SNAKE so *please do some research on the subject then come back! *And as for the "off loading of the worst snakes" comment sounds like you know first hand about it! to me there is no such thing as a WORST SNAKE!
> have a nice day!
> Nat
> PS - reptile city was extremely helpful when we were down there in January, so thanks!!:lol:
> ...


 

Wow.

After that intelligent post i can see why some of the respected members and breeders have left the forums. I dont know if you intended to come across as foolish Bundy_Zigg...but you just did.

The reason i have highlighted and underlined particular segments of your post is to draw attention to the fact that maybe we should all take a little bit of our own advice...Hint Hint 

Personally imo its not a pure jungle. But before some members on here call me a Witch and order me to be burned at the stake, understand its a public forum and not everyone is going to agree.


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 26, 2008)

You all put forth a good conversation!
I can also see that CodeRed has a point.
Regarding the people that bred the jungle. 
I have been to there house when the jungles were breeding & I doubt very much they had snuck in another species.

They only have the 2 jungles.
I sold them to the customers; I bought the jungles from Mark Sim.
Mark told me his jungles came from Krause & Stone.
I ordered these jungles for the customers & paid good money for them.
CodeRed & Sadji could be right?

But to my knowledge & trust in Mark He wouldn’t have crossed them.
Did Stone or Krause cross them?
Nature does throw out weird stuff on its own too!
So that is my assumption.

I will keep the jungle for now & put updated pics up for all to see.
I will also try to get some pics of the parents.

Also thanks for all the nice comments everyone!.
Mike & I have dedicated the last 5 years & 7 days a week in our shop.
It’s good to see we are appreciated.
But we are only as good as our customers, & we have some great ones! 
I absolutely love it & can’t see myself doing anything else.


Now for mike big kiss...lol
It was a Saturday I was serving customers & others were waiting.
So I called out to my Business partner Mike to come & help.
He yelled back just a minuet.

5 minuets later & with even more customers waiting.
I was wondering we the hell he was.:evil:
So I ran out the back area & to a funny surprise mike was cleaning out the SA womas tank & it had launched out & bit him straight on the lips & hung on.

This woma has a habit of holding his prey for up to 30 + minuets before starting to eat.
Mike was trying to blow in its mouth to get it to release, it was funny!:lol:
I ended up prying it of with a spoon some minuets later.
I wished I had gotten a pic.

Happy Herping,
Jason


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 26, 2008)

You didn't tell us today about that Jason. We would have peed our pants laughing. :lol: :lol: 

Michael always seems to get the good kisses.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 26, 2008)

Reptile City said:


> CodeRed & Sadji could be right?
> 
> Happy Herping,
> Jason



Jsaon,

what could I be right about? :lol: I didn't make any statement about your snake!


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 26, 2008)

This is ms blindsnake..
Whats goin on Mike, are you trying to copy my lip peircing?? Get your own fashion statement! LOL

For those doubting the boys' sincerity, would more pics of the snake, or pics of the parents change your mind anyway?? They stated that both parents are average looking B&Gs, and look nothing like the snake in question. How would you like them to prove that the juv is the offspring of the snakes in the pic??? Should they order DNA tests for you?? LOL Give them a break for gods sake.
To describe or compare them and their shop to a pet shop, is a ridiculously un-informed comment.
To question their integrity, based on little info, without even knowing them, is unbelievable. You ppl make me laugh.. Is it because they are a shop that everyone jumped on the bandwagon straight away, before Ja even had a chance to post info on his own behalf? I know we are used to seeing some shops do dodgy stuff, but dont paint all shops with the same brush.. if you know what I mean.

I have known them for years now, and have supported them since the shop opened. (and will continue to)
I wouldnt give them my money, or send ppl wanting to get in to reps there, if they werent the best around.
We are lucky to have them in our area. These guys give up their own money and time, to support the SA Herp group, because they love the herp community. They patiently help newbies to learn, even in their rare free time. I challenge anyone to find a shop that provides such good info and after care to its customers. IMO, they go above and beyond.

Dont worry boyz, your customers know what you are about, from the newbs, to the experienced. 

Keep getting bigger and betterr guys!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 26, 2008)

i have limited experience with snakes... think Ja ment there is always a possibility 


Ja ...thankyou,you wouldnt believe the amount of times ive told that one!..not on here though
& when you told me .....hell...well still cracks me up!
still better than the painted frilly...lol
d/l


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice looking Jungle Jason, good luck with it and I would be interested to see how it progresses.
I have one bred by Nick Stock that looked very similar when young and is still a nice looking snake.


----------



## phatt01 (Jul 30, 2008)

hope they aren't going to breed that albino, isn't it illegal to breed mutations in Aust?


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 30, 2008)

phatt01 said:


> hope they aren't going to breed that albino, isn't it illegal to breed mutations in Aust?



phatt i think if you read back you will find Jason was joking by saying its an albino olive crossed with an anthill, it is a Bredli and a stunning one at that!


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 30, 2008)

boa said:


> Very nice looking Jungle Jason, good luck with it and I would be interested to see how it progresses.
> I have one bred by Nick Stock that looked very similar when young and is still a nice looking snake.



Hi Boa 
Thanks, Im wondering if it will color up?
This one is a prick of a feeder.:evil:

Love to see a pic of yours!

Jason


----------



## jaih (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2008)

No problem Jason, I will find a recent one and if I can a shot of her when a hatchling. Mine didn't actually colour up but the general spotted appearance obvious remained.
Luckily feeding has never been an issue with this one. 



Reptile City said:


> Hi Boa
> Thanks, Im wondering if it will color up?
> This one is a prick of a feeder.:evil:
> 
> ...


----------

